
Why Tether/Circle/Gemini are effectively USD - homakov
https://medium.com/@homakov/why-tether-circle-gemini-are-effectively-usd-2480862225ef
======
gus_massa
Hi from Argentina!

We had the saying "Un peso, un dolar" (ARG$1=US$1), but it didn't last forever
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convertibility_plan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convertibility_plan)

